# Caseking an Packstation



## Sh00rdy (5. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!

Wollte Fragen wie ich ein Packet von CK an meine Packstation bekomme.

Da ich keine passende Lieferadresse zu einer Packstation auf der HP gefunden habe wollte ich Fragen ob es so auch geht:

Als Straße die Packstation
und als Firmennamen die 8-stellige Nummer

Merci im vorraus


----------



## Owly-K (5. Mai 2010)

Das geht; habe ich schon mehrfach so gemacht.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (6. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Sh00rdy,

ja entweder die 8stellige Zahl ins Firmenfeld oder direkt hinter dem Namen. Dann passt es.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Sh00rdy (6. Mai 2010)

jo, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Paket ist unterwegs 

MfG


----------

